# Out of Commission



## Riplukelee (Apr 7, 2020)

So my little brother (sheepshead10) borrowed my boat on March 1st and the boat and trailer were hit and totaled by a car on the road. Trailer was completely mangled but no significant damage to the boat. So now I my precious little boat is sitting on the most rusted raggedy trailer in the world and I’m land locked. I’m going to use this opportunity to buy a new (or new to me) boat. I’ve pretty much narrowed it down to a 20’-22’ bay boat. Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## Redman54 (Apr 7, 2020)

I hate to hear that, hope everyone is OK... If I was in the market for a bay boat, i.e if I could afford one that is, I would go with a Skeeter SX2250 or a Shearwater 23LTZ. I'd love to have either one, but for now, I'll have to stick with my trusty Skiff.


----------



## Rhodes (Apr 8, 2020)

I would look on craigslist in areas in and around large freshwater lakes. We found a great deal on a used 20' Seafox CC Bayfisher around Clarks Hill lake just across the line in SC. The boat had never seen saltwater.


----------



## washercan4 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the accident. I've got a 19ft. CC key largo bay boat. It is a 2002 with a 2002 125 mercury on it. It rides really well. The boat is VERY stable and handles the chop pretty well. I have seen them ( around early 2000's) out there for 5K-7K. It will fish inshore great and the near shore reefs. If I had it to do over I would put more emphasis on the outboard. If you are looking at used I would make sure to get a 4 stoke.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 11, 2020)

Inshore and nearshore is what I like to fish. I like the lake idea. I’m starting to migrate from new to used. I just can’t seem to get the features I want at a price I can afford. I know most manufacturers are pretty good but in the 2014-2018 range are there any I should avoid.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 11, 2020)

The features I’m looking for are T Top, trolling motor with anchor option, and I prefer decent freeboard for the younguns


----------



## Scallen (Apr 12, 2020)

You probably wont get any decent free board with a "bay" boat. Everyone wants to build them like a bass boat with raised flat decks that aren't worth a darn in any kind of chop - at least not for us old fogies who are not as steady on our feet as we used to be. If you could find a used Dorado or something similar, maybe with a hydraulic bracket, that would give you skinny water ability, decent freeboard, and the ability to go out front a ways if it's not too rough.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 14, 2020)

I like the ones with a Yamaha on the back!


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 14, 2020)

Dorados seem to be way way out of my price range even as old as 2002. I do like that freeboard though.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 14, 2020)

Only thing I would make sure of is that it’s powered by Yamaha. Used with low hours and rigged out...buyers market that is getting more inventory by the day.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 14, 2020)

I like my Carolina Skiff DLV 25. It’s a whopper of a boat with high gunnels. It runs shallow and they can be had for a decent price.

They are not Key West quality type boats nor do they ride like them in rough water but they are dependable boats that can handle more than most of us can. Find one with a Suzuki or Yamaha on the back and fish away. It’ll also double as a great skiing/tubing boat that will seat a lot of young ones with little fear of them falling out.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd look for a used blue wave or key West Bay reef in North ga. I like seaborn myself and shields has a few used ones in the 2014 and up range that would work, they would just need some additions for you.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 15, 2020)

What about these Key Largo bay boats?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 15, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> I like my Carolina Skiff DLV 25. It’s a whopper of a boat with high gunnels. It runs shallow and they can be had for a decent price.
> 
> They are not Key West quality type boats nor do they ride like them in rough water but they are dependable boats that can handle more than most of us can. Find one with a Suzuki or Yamaha on the back and fish away. It’ll also double as a great skiing/tubing boat that will seat a lot of young ones with little fear of them falling out.


178DLV here and agreed.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 15, 2020)

I like the space and versatility of the Carolina skiffs but they don’t do well in bumpy water ... I fish the nearshore/offshore reefs as often as I can and I can’t imagine taking that kind of beating every trip


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 15, 2020)

Riplukelee said:


> What about these Key Largo bay boats?


Key Largos are decent boats, but they don't have a lot of storage.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 15, 2020)

There's going to be compromise somewhere, IMO.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 15, 2020)

Riplukelee said:


> I like the space and versatility of the Carolina skiffs but they don’t do well in bumpy water ... I fish the nearshore/offshore reefs as often as I can and I can’t imagine taking that kind of beating every trip



Can’t argue with that at all. When it’s rough, I slow down to about 11mph and it’s not bad. Real slow but not bad.

Just buy 2 boats!!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 20, 2020)

Sunday I took a brand new 22 ft (65k boat) boat off shore,   Fri I took a 20 ft boat inshore.  Also have choice of skiff, and bay boat, or deck boat when needed for river cruising and beach trips.

No maintenance, no cleaning, no tow insurance, boat insurance, trailering, registration or taxes.   Just joined freedom boat club back in August 2019 and loving it.


----------



## GADAWGS (Apr 20, 2020)

Have you looked at a Bulls Bay 2200? I have one, pretty nice boat


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m not sure about the Club thing ... I’m rough on a boat and I’m not sure how that would pan out. A friend of mine does have the 22’ Bulls Bay and he loves it. I haven’t made it over to the dealer in Bluffton to get prices


----------



## fuelman1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sharkfighter said:


> Sunday I took a brand new 22 ft (65k boat) boat off shore,   Fri I took a 20 ft boat inshore.  Also have choice of skiff, and bay boat, or deck boat when needed for river cruising and beach trips.
> 
> No maintenance, no cleaning, no tow insurance, boat insurance, trailering, registration or taxes.   Just joined freedom boat club back in August 2019 and loving it.


Can you tell us what the cost is and which location? I've thought about this but if memory serves it was pretty expensive.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 22, 2020)

I looked into it and it's like 4k to join and a couple hundred a month for dues


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 22, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I looked into it and it's like 4k to join and a couple hundred a month for dues



Yes and was cheaper then repowering my boat or buying a good used boat.   A new engine (300 hp) was over 25K and any used boat was either going to cost me more in maintenance in the long run or be more than I can afford


----------



## fuelman1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks. They finally emailed me back with pricing. The fee for joining is the kicker for me. I'd  like if they had a trial membership or something like that. That's a lot of cash to fork over to find that you don't like it or can't get the boats you want when you want.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 22, 2020)

If they had a club on the big bend or Brunswick I might would consider it, but I live far enough that I can't go enough to swing a membership, cheap boats will have to do for me.


----------



## Skeeter478 (Apr 22, 2020)

GADAWGS said:


> Have you looked at a Bulls Bay 2200? I have one, pretty nice boat


How’s the ride in that Bulls Bay?  What outboard do you have on it?  Looking at either that or a Sea Pro 208 with a Suzuki 175


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 23, 2020)

Skeeter478 said:


> How’s the ride in that Bulls Bay?  What outboard do you have on it?  Looking at either that or a Sea Pro 208 with a Suzuki 175


Where is the Sea Pro dealer?


----------



## plumber_1969 (Apr 23, 2020)

Look at the Frontier Bay Boats. I've got a 2104 with a 200 suzuki. I've been as far as 20 miles off shore. Runs shallow and had good storage. Every boat will be a compromise. When I do it again, the next one will have a head for the little girls.


----------



## perryrip (Apr 23, 2020)

Riplukelee said:


> So my little brother (sheepshead10) borrowed my boat on March 1st and the boat and trailer were hit and totaled by a car on the road. Trailer was completely mangled but no significant damage to the boat. So now I my precious little boat is sitting on the most rusted raggedy trailer in the world and I’m land locked. I’m going to use this opportunity to buy a new (or new to me) boat. I’ve pretty much narrowed it down to a 20’-22’ bay boat. Suggestions? Advice?



Ripkulee, 
You may want to look on Craigslist in the Jacksonville area. I saw a 2012 Sporstman Masters 207 with a 150 4 stroke Yammy with 87 hours on it for 19K and change. Included trailer. I've got the same boat, same year and motor and love it. The price is unbelievable, but worth checking out.


----------



## Skeeter478 (Apr 24, 2020)

Riplukelee said:


> Where is the Sea Pro dealer?


They have them all over the southeast.  Have been talking to a few trying to work down a price.


----------



## fuelman1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Riplukelee said:


> Where is the Sea Pro dealer?



Hickory Bluff Marine is just south of Brunswick in Waverly. They sell Sea Pro and it looks like they have a few new ones in stock. I bought my skiff from them. They were easy to deal with.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve got a SV2300 Sea Pro bought it used in 15 just to take a trip to the keys and was planning on selling when I got home. Fell in love with the boat and 225 Yamaha. I’ve still got it and it’s been my do everything I’ve done ever wanted Boat. Bay boat, 25+ miles offshore, tubing/wakeboarding, bass fishing, and have put several gators in it too. The new 1s are in the 80k range. Mine is a 05 there is No wood in them. I’ve been more than happy with the boat. It drafts pretty shallow too


----------



## GADAWGS (May 4, 2020)

Skeeter478 said:


> How’s the ride in that Bulls Bay?  What outboard do you have on it?  Looking at either that or a Sea Pro 208 with a Suzuki 175



Mine has a Yamaha 150 on it. Rides nice, I dont have trim tabs but could probably use them.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 5, 2020)

If i was going to buy another fiberglass boat. It would be one that has "no" wood construction.
 Keywest would be my first pick.


----------

